# [Austrian NR] Jakob Kogler 49.55 3BLD



## Jakube (Oct 9, 2012)

Very good solve for me! 
49.55[23-24]
Really nice corners.
Done at Munich Open 2012 (all solves: 49.55 1:08.89 59.66)

Thanks to Björn for the video.

Scramble: L2 B F D F D' F2 U F' L' F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F D2 (17*)
(reconstructed via Cube Explorer)

Solution:
y //Orientation white-red
[U, L' D2 L] // ULB-FRD-UFL
[U, R D2 R'] // ULB-UBR-FDL
D' [R', F L2 F'] D // ULB-RFU-BDR
// Leaves UBR and BLD swapped
[R' D R, E] // DF-FR-LF
x' [R' U' R U: M'2] x // DF-RB
[L U' L' U: M'2] // DF-UL
U' L2 U M'2 U' L' U M'2 U' L' U // DF-DL-BL
M U2 M U2 M'2 // DF-DB-UB
F E R U R' E' R U' R' F' M'2 // DF-FU
[R' U R U': M'2] // DF-UR
M'2 // DF-UB
[U' F2 U: M'2] // Parity
D' R R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R'F D// UBR-BLD

Alg.Garron: http://tinyurl.com/JakubeBLDsingle

113 STM in 26 sec = ~4,3 stms


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 10, 2012)

*Jakob Kogler official 3BLD 49.55*

Great job!

I noticed you had almost no rotations. Is that normal for you? I feel like I spend the whole solve rotating.

EDIT: Said that before I realized you didn't use full 3-style.


----------



## Jakube (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks. 

This was a easy scramble. On a normal scramble is use definitely more rotations.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Oct 10, 2012)

Great solve!!!

Nice camera work, too.......NOT!

Dennis


----------

